# Enable Mirror image mode



## RipIt (Dec 10, 2007)

Has anyone found a useful purpose for this mode?
Or could take a guess?

Library(M) View>Enable Mirror Image Mode


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 10, 2007)

I understand it is used by portrait shooters who want their clients to have a more familiar view of themselves.

At least one use.



Don


----------



## RipIt (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh stop it, you're making that up.  Aren't you?:?


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 11, 2007)

No, it has been expounded elsewhere. I'm just quoting.

Hopefully someone esle will coe by and verify.

Don


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 11, 2007)

Nope, we are reliably told by the development team, and contributing portrait shooters that many clients, particularly brides, are used to seeing themselves in a mirror, and are much happier choosing among shots displayed in mirror mode.

I don't see shots of myself very often, and I find the left/right mirror thing a little disconcerting as well. Like hearing a recording of your own voice.

....brad


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 11, 2007)

That's my understanding too Don !!
Can't say I've used it though.8)


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 11, 2007)

Brad Snyder said:


> Nope, we are reliably told by the development team, and contributing portrait shooters that many clients, particularly brides, are used to seeing themselves in a mirror, and are much happier choosing among shots displayed in mirror mode.
> 
> I don't see shots of myself very often, and I find the left/right mirror thing a little disconcerting as well. Like hearing a recording of your own voice.
> 
> ....brad


Well, there you go! 

Thanks, Brad.



Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 11, 2007)

Brad Snyder said:


> many clients, particularly brides, are used to seeing themselves in a mirror, and are much happier choosing among shots displayed in mirror mode.



That's quite true - back in the days of shooting film and previewing using transproofs (slides) in the projector, we quite often had to turn the slides round the other way! :roll:


----------



## RipIt (Dec 11, 2007)

Well thats just too funny. Now I'll have to survey my clients, many of whom are portrait photogs.

Just looked a pic of myself and thought it was ugly. Im much better looking the other way round...wait now, that IS the other way round. Oh Im all turned upside down now.


----------



## Bruce J (Dec 11, 2007)

You mean you've never scanned a slide wrong-way up?  Mirroring is much easier than re-scanning.


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 11, 2007)

*Uh-ah!*



Bruce J said:


> You mean you've never scanned a slide wrong-way up?  Mirroring is much easier than re-scanning.


So we have to reasons for this Menu Item!




Don


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 12, 2007)

Bruce J said:


> You mean you've never scanned a slide wrong-way up?



Once or twice


----------



## Bruce J (Dec 12, 2007)

I have 2','''+ scans that I have not imported into LR yet 'cause I'm having too much fun w/ my digital camera images.  But, when I get a round tuit, I'm sure I'll find a use for the mirror image facility.  :lol:


----------



## RipIt (Dec 12, 2007)

Bruce J said:


> I have 2','''+ scans that I have not imported into LR yet 'cause I'm having too much fun w/ my digital camera images.  But, when I get a round tuit, I'm sure I'll find a use for the mirror image facility.  :lol:



So now would be a good time to mention that the "Enable Mirror Image Mode" only applies to the Library Module. Step out of that module and you will lose the reverse.

Scans that are the wrong way round can be modified using the menu item Photo>Flip Horizontal/Vertical.


----------



## Bruce J (Dec 17, 2007)

RipIt;461' said:
			
		

> So now would be a good time to mention that the "Enable Mirror Image Mode" only applies to the Library Module. Step out of that module and you will lose the reverse.
> 
> Scans that are the wrong way round can be modified using the menu item Photo>Flip Horizontal/Vertical.


Hmmm.  That doesn't sound too useful for either reversed scans or blushing brides.  Someone call the engineers and ask them why they bothered.


----------

